# exterior painting in ny/ best low temp paint



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

HEY GUYS

I HAVE AN EXTERIOR THAT THE HOMEOWNER REFUSES TO PAINT IN SPRING AND WANTS IT DOWN NOW!!! I NEED TO HAVE SOME SUGGESTIONS ON WHAT IS THE BEST LOW TEMP PAINT IN MY MARKET????
IT EITHER HAS TO BE SW OR BM OR IF I HAVE TO PL..... HELP PLEASE!!!! THE TEMP WILL BE AROUND 50 FOR THE NEXT WEEK OR SO LOW IN THE MID 30S...


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

*low temp*

SW has a 35 degree paint.Paint the north side early in the day.Porter has a good one as well. Mopaint


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

If the daytime temps are 50...what are you worried about. Any BM paint will work. Stop around 4 pm and you will be fine. I have applied gallons of BM at 40 with no problems at all.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

*don't fret*

Most exterior finish paints these days are 35 degree and above. I would recommend SW superpaint for a good mid-priced, very durable product.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It's true that most big paint stores have 35 degree cold weather paint, i have experience with porters, and ici. I like the ici dulux better.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

use oil, it will dry in the spring:jester:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I use superpaint this time of year. Explain to the homeowner that the temperature of the surface is more important than air temp. If it has warmed up to 35 degrees but the shaded side wall is still below freezing it is not going to work. ....
We did exteriors till Christmas last year and had to start at 9:00am or later and stop by around 3:00 pm to allow the paint to dry before temps dropped below freezing. My employees loved the short days. I on the other hand went crazy!....
We had a great customer who understood the reason for the short days and was ok with it.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> We had a great customer who understood the reason for the short days and was ok with it.


That's impressive...painting outside until X-mas. Someone did mention to me, while visiting Ocean City, that they may only get 5-6 inches of snow per winter...is this true? 

I guess I have a different mentality about the workfront. 9-3 is fine for me everyday. That's why I'm in business for myself. My customers don't need to know why I work when I do...for all they know, I have 3 hours of paper work waiting at home and an hour commute.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I'm with Rich... I spent so many years on jobs rolling out cords and hoses in the dark, so we could start at first light... But that was what was needed.

Now, my sked is later, and shorter, because we do mostly residential work.
Unwise to prevent the breadwinner from getting off to the salt mine and kiddies off to skool smoothly... and it would not be wise to work as kids came home from skool. As the Dude says, kids and paint don't mix!
Neither do dogs or cats.

From time to time we do night work, if required for the sked of a business.

... I have never gotten benefit for myself when any client asked to rush a job, though... from large corporate builders trying for early completion so they could get their bonus' to families with guests on the way...
Some ask for longer hours, some ask for saturday or even sunday work.
It's always resulted in burnout or time away from my family for no reason.
r


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Rich said:


> That's impressive...painting outside until X-mas. Someone did mention to me, while visiting Ocean City, that they may only get 5-6 inches of snow per winter...is this true?
> 
> The closer you get to the coast the less snow you get (generally). This job was in a Baltimore suburb.
> 
> I guess I have a different mentality about the workfront. 9-3 is fine for me everyday. That's why I'm in business for myself. My customers don't need to know why I work when I do...for all they know, I have 3 hours of paper work waiting at home and an hour commute.


Everyone has different ideas on how many hours they want to work. I just believe that you work eight hours to get by and more for success. Everybody's definition of success is different. Everybody has a level of contentment the are happy with.....


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll get this quote thing right one day.


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 4, 2007)

Duration.


----------

